# Free to good working home.



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone looking for a young female GP? my friend's mother is looking to rehome her. she is a year old and by the sounds of things she is of working stock. very protective of things around home and (sounds like) acts like a pet when away from home. Its located in the Duluth MN area. Im waiting on pics and a contact number. my friend's mom is fearful that the dog might do something to harm other dogs and maybe the grandkids. (my friend is like... DUH.. its her job to chase dogs away! ) I said i would take her, but she has to be spayed before she comes here. I told my friend that I truely believed that her behavior might tone down quite a bit if she were fixed.


----------

